# P & O



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

just booked up a weekend trip to the Xmas markets on P&O website, out @ 21.50 Friday, in @ 07.50 Monday. 6.7mtr van = £60.00 is that a bargain or what :?:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Which month is that Mike ..December Dover/Calais ??

Regatds Dave


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Ooops yes December -Dover Calais


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Have a look at Norfolk line, I have just booked the next 3 trips for £46 return and £43 for a friend with your size motorhome. I could have got it for £38 for him but we decided to get a sailing at a reasonable time hence the extra £5, NOW thats what i call a bargain.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Got to agree with you funnymunny thats a really good deal. I have used Norfolk line several times before and they offer a great service, but if going just for the weekend the extra hour sailing each way eats into the weekend too much. Lets hope all the other operators start reducing their prices.


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

*Christmas*

Nov & Dec Transeuropa have a special 48hr ticket for £21 return (motorhome up to 6m)
Longer than 48hrs is £42 return


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Ha! but anybody know cheap prices for a 24 footer?????


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Raine,
The price i was quoted £41 return was for a 7.2m motorhome, I have just tried the norfolkline site for a motorhome 7.8m and came up with £50 now that is cheap i think, give it a go
http://www.norfolkline.com


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: i will, thanks funnymunny!


----------

